# Prankus Psykerus Imperii - All Things 40k



## FeedBot (Dec 20, 2006)

This is an RSS feed post from All Things 40k

It's been a while since the last comic, and to make up for that I did it in color:



Note to all you Imperial Guard out there: Knock it off. Your regiment's Sanctioned Psykers have it hard enough without your pranks. 

Also note: Commissars have no sense of humor. Don't expect them to understand a joke. 










Don't forget to check out All Things 40k


----------



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

:biggrin: ..nice one ,


----------

